

VC confidence plummets - fewer liquidity events, but startups are "much leaner and scrappier" - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/04/21/silicon-valley-vc-confidence-index-falls-four-year-low

======
iamelgringo
Someone at startup school said that my responses tended to be more like full
on blog posts, so here it is: [http://iamelgringo.blogspot.com/2008/04/if-
startup-doesnt-ne...](http://iamelgringo.blogspot.com/2008/04/if-startup-
doesnt-need-vc-and-vc.html)

